# Servotronic 628?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I was reading a DIY on how to remove the Servotronic from an A6 which helps make the steering feel a little beefier. I thought what the hell and looked under my steering column and didn't find a 605 Relay labeled Servotronic but instead found something labeled 628. Now I'm curious does anyone happen to know what the 628 is and if it's the equivalent, of the Servotronic, for the allroad or something completely different?
Here's the DIY I found in case anyone wants a good read.  Servotronic 605


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (vr6ninja)*

you should make your own DIY (local this forum) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (bhb399mm)*

If I find out that the 628 is indeed the servotronic then I will be glad to.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (vr6ninja)*

The 628 delete mod is somewhat common.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (eurocarzrule44)*

same as the 605....


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (diive4sho)*

I've been doing some research on it and found out there's three different servotronics the 392, 605, and 628. In that order is the general opinions of how good each servotronic is, some people prefer to have the 628 while others prefer not to have anything at all, I plan to pull it see how the steering handles in order to compare.
So my question is do ya all think a DIY with consolidated info including the above, expanded, would be useful on here? I'm willing to do it as long as there's reason to. I don't drink but for those who do:


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (vr6ninja)*

most people should be able to do this in 5 minutes...others don't even know where to find their relay pannel or what a relay looks like....make a diy..
I'm going to try this too...maybe even rig up a switch


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (diive4sho)*

DIY::: Quote from (somewhere else)
remove the 5 screws and drop the knee bolster, then yank out the relay labeled "605/628"... its staring you in the face.
The 628 servo has less boost than the 605. Some cars (older) may have a 604, but I think not in the ar.
<edit> an off/on toggle has also been installed by some drivers but most just puull them.


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 11:55 AM 10-15-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (eurocarzrule44)*

thanks for the info....If I like the result I will toggle mine


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic 628? (diive4sho)*

Most that pull them do not miss it after a few days. Say they thought about a switch but glad they just pulled it. And didn't drill a hole for the switch. Have a pic but no host to put it in here.


----------

